# CBT vs CBU



## tlwarren08 (Sep 5, 2019)

Can I replace my CBTA with a CBUA? I have a 2008 VW Jetta 2.5L that has hurt motor and instead of machine shop or new long block I'm looking to buy used and have come across a few CBUA motors. Can I put that in w/out having to change a bunch of parts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Reflex24VR6 (Nov 18, 2019)

yes.the main difference is the the emissions equipment, mainly the 3 o2 sensors vs 2 for the exhaust.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

The O2 sensors wouldn't matter since they're post engine and exhaust related, granted that's assuming you're keeping your current exhaust system, ECU, harness, etc.

You will see differences with oil filter housings, cooler position, oil pressure sensor location, pressure relief valve, etc. There's a coolant hard-line off the thermo housing that has a different angle and mounting position at times (most likely PS pump related). Exhaust manifold could be different, they changed but cannot recall the production date. Either way, I'm hard pressed to see a difference, both mount the same and the output flange is in the same position, that being said if I had to choose I would go with the newer one because my school of thought is VW doesn't re-tool and change stuff without a reason. Accessory brackets will be different between those with electric and those with mechanical power steering pumps. Intake manifold should be fine, it was the older, BGP/BGQ engine codes, that had long runners when compared to the 2008+ engines. I'm kinda shooting from the hip, if you need me to detail something further I can double check and be more specific.

For starters, I would check to see if your current engine has the pressure relief valve and oil pressure sensor in the block.

Also, afterthought... I just remembered there's a difference when comparing MAP and MAF and the use, or positioning, of the SAI pressure sensor. With the MAF sensor the SAI pressure sensor is located in the intake manifold, below the throttle body, towards the front. When they switched to a MAP sensor they used that same location in the intake manifold for the MAP sensor, the SAI pressure sensor got relocated to the hard plastic line that connects the combi to the air pump. It's not a big deal since you can just switch the hard line to match as needed, but it's different.


----------

